# HWBot Registration nicht möglich?!



## emspiele (7. Juli 2015)

*HWBot Registration nicht möglich?!*

Hallo HWBot und Pcgh community,

ich versuche schon seit fast einer Stunde mich bei HWBot.org zu registrieren, aber ich scheitere immer an der Roboterüberprüfung. 
Da steht, ich soll eine Zahl zwischen 5 und 10 eingeben, aber egal welche Zahl ich eingebe, es kommt immer "Bad Robot Go away!"
Ich habe schon alle Zahlen ausprobiert, mit 0 davor und ohne, die Zahlen ausgeschrieben und das alles in zwei verschiedenen Browsern. 
Wieso funktioniert es nicht???


----------



## makikatze (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: HWBot Registration nicht möglich?!*

Probiers mal mit 11 
Das mein ich ernst, da hat es bei mir gerade keinen Fehler angezeigt


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: HWBot Registration nicht möglich?!*

ansonsten wenn du FB hast kannst dich auch darüber regestrieren.

ps: Willkommen in der HWBOT familie


----------



## emspiele (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: HWBot Registration nicht möglich?!*

Der Tipp mit der 11 hat geholfen 
Danke


----------

